# Black Walnut Canoe Yoke



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Black Walnut Canoe Yoke
Used a Bosch Colt, with a round over bit of unknown size, but stock is 3/4"
Turned out pretty well
Thanks for looking


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Cor . Lovely bit of wood and nice work . I have done those out of Ash in the past.


Rog


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a really nice piece. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks very nice.
Allen


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks good Rodger, where do you use that in the garage,back of the pick-up truck?

Herb


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Looks good Rodger, where do you use that in the garage,back of the pick-up truck?
> 
> Herb


The yoke fits between the gunwhales of the canoe ,at point of balance to enable one person to carry the inverted canoe .......


Rog


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Shows what I know about canoeing. I like black walnut and it works so nice too.

Herb


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

That's fine , Herb , you know plenty about other stuff ; as I mentioned to the OP , I used to make these out of Ash here in UK.



Rog


----------



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

after a few coats of varnish


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Is a yoke the same thing as a portage bar?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Tripp1 said:


> after a few coats of varnish


Roger does that stay in the canoe,or do you remove it when you get there?


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Roger does that stay in the canoe,or do you remove it when you get there?


Umm , Herb ? Much as I would like to have my name associated with this beautiful piece of work , I can't - the OP is Tripp. Doubtless and for sure he will answer your question.



Rog


----------



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ghidrah said:


> Is a yoke the same thing as a portage bar?


I would imagine so


----------



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> Roger does that stay in the canoe,or do you remove it when you get there?


It stays put.....since a single paddler would be in the stern of the canoe, it would be in the middle, out of the way


----------

